# My Little Darlings *two new boys!*



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Thought i should properly introduce myself, since i randomly popped up last week 
I have three girls (and planning on one or two more soon). 

*Armageddon* (Army, Bratrat, Army-baby, Punk, Bunny-Wannabe, StopPeeingOnMe)- A 16 month old hairless dumbo. I know you shouldn't pick favorites, but this girl is my absolute baby. She's a terrible spaz, never sits still for more than a quick groom. She's actually funny to watch since she doesn't skitter along like other rats. She literally hops everywhere! Its even catching on with Mir now haha. She has a relentless habit of marking me and my stuff as often as she can manage. Just one or two little drops every two seconds, but enough to drive us mad xD. She loves the outdoors, and loves to explore, but if i get too far away she'll cry and flutter about trying to find me <3 She definitely has the most personality, by far. She's a notorious rodentist, and a soda addict. She likes to pull my piercings, and snuffle in my boyfriends ears. We adore our girl. She's the reason i love hairless and dumbos so much now.








Loves giving me kisses








My favorite picture of all time









*Mirage* (Mir _[meer]_, MirMir _[meermeer]_, Hey You, Chill) - A 7 month female satin coated B&W hooded. Probably the softest, silkiest fur i have ever felt. Mir was one of a group of six newborns from a feeder breeder. My mom owns two ball pythons and was trying out live feed. I was a bit iffy from the start since i had Army and Vlad at the time, but i allowed it to happen. I of course got to pick out the little ones (and i was buying on for myself to raise) and picked out 2 black berkshires, a gray and white hooded, a champagne self, a ginger berkshire, and the biggest of the tank full of babies, a B&W hooded. Granted, they were only about a week old and it was difficult to tell the colors. Turns out the snakes refused live food. So the babies were mine =). I looked up everything on how to raise pups by hand. I had tried a few times when i was younger, but the babies always died after a week or two. So i got some soy milk and created a mixture, and fed them every three hours, cleaned them, and emptied their bellies every two hours. It was frustrating and exhausting at times, but in 4 weeks they were weaned. Unfortunately the champagne died at about 2 weeks, but it was a nasty little thing. Bit anything that came near it. One Berkshire was named Phelix, the other was Willem, the hooded was Ulff, and the ginger was Snapps. The B&W, and the only girl of the bunch, was my Mirage. It was such a rewarding feeling, watching these little ones cling to life against the odds in my hands. I made sure they lived. Phelix and Ulff were adopted last month by a man who had recently lost his two Blues, and Willem and Snapps went to an awesome girl that lives near me. Both families are doing great and my Mirage became best buddies with my two girls. She's got some issues, she nips occasionally, is petrified of people, but she's come a long way. As a baby, she was the first to hide or run away. Now she'll at least sit with me, or trail after Army on her adventures.








Her cute atombomb-mushroomcloud marking








As a baby









*Vladamir* (Vladdie, Vlad, Vlady)- There's not too much to say about Vladie. I bought her from a feeder breeder at 2 months in December '08. So she's about 17 months now. I bought her along with Army as my first pair of rats. Vlad's really not a good rat. While she's never bitten me (even when i had to treat her abscess recently) or even tried to, she's impossible to hold. She's scared to death of people, but i still love her. Someone suggested giving her up to either a rescue or a feeder, but she's part of my family. I could never do such a thing. So she's here to stay 
Vlad and Mir fighting for the water bottle LOL


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

*Re: My Little Darlings (pic heavy)*

sweet.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: My Little Darlings (pic heavy)*

They look like a lot of fun!!! So cute!


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: My Little Darlings (pic heavy)*

So very cute!


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

So today Aria.therat dropped off my two new boys! Thanks so much! 

One is a standard coat black and white capped with a little blaze, and the other is a black and white hooded hairless(double Rex). The hairless is mostly capped but has an adorable little marking on his butt haha.

After spending about an hour chilling with them on my bed I've figured out their names . I'd had a list already so I just picked from there. The hairless is Loki since he seems like such a little trouble maker haha (acts just like Army!). And the other boy is Icarus. That one my friend picked out a few days ago and I liked it . I am so in love with these guys already. Leanne did such an amazing job raising them, they're such sweethearts! Not afraid at all. Loki was everywhere he could reach and Icarus was exploring me haha. They love being with me already. I'll be contacting my vet this week about getting them neutered so no accidents happen with my girls . And i'm reordering my CN! It had been backlogged and I needed the money for something else but now I have enough to reorder! 

So now it's back to sleep for me for a little bit and the boys are playing in their new cage. I spent all week making tons of hammocks and whatnot . Pics later!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

They are so adorable. I so want a hairless but can't seem to find any in my area. Anywho, I absolutely love the pic of the hairless kissing you! So cute.


----------



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

awwwwww


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the cracker picture! So cute!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

AWWW. I love the last picture of the naky bum. Hahaha. Too cute, too cute.


----------



## molly-lilly (Apr 25, 2010)

I love how you called her 'StopPeeingOnMe' as one of her nicknames haha  All three of them are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
I just got a bunch of pics of my boys today, so i'll probably be posting them when I have time this week! They're growing so much haha.


----------

